

Another Big Ouch for Microsoft IE - mark_skaggs
http://www.chromevoice.com/another-win-for-chrome-browser-france-and-germany-warn-against-microsoft-ie/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
As per HN guidelines, direct link to the news article:

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8465038.stm>

------
fauigerzigerk
"It’s true all browsers have security flaws, but to have 2 national
governments speak out against your browser? That says something."

Yes that says something, but what? Governments don't care about computer
security, they usually care about politics.

~~~
electromagnetic
I can't speak of Germany, but France certainly isn't a technology-forward
country. Of the people I've got to know in the country, they'd likely think
this is the French government trying to look like it's tech-forward by
'supporting open-source'.

